
The Code is the Model [pdf] - Hermel
http://microsimulation.org/IJM/V10_3/IJM_2017_10_3_6.pdf
======
Hermel
There are also two critical replies, one by an economist and one by a computer
scientist in the same issue of the Journal of Microsimulation:

[http://microsimulation.org/ijm/issues/volume-103-winter-2017...](http://microsimulation.org/ijm/issues/volume-103-winter-2017/)

